# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Trifoliate Orange

## Alan R McDaniel Jr

It's an invasive specie from Asia but they do grow wild...  I've got one growing in my new yard and it has a few hundred plum sized oranges on it.  They have lots of seeds and are kinda bitter.  There are recipes for making marmalade and you don't have to add  pectin because the seeds and peels have lots of it in them. But, like other jellies it's half sugar.  

I guess I could juice them but the 300 or so fruits would likely make about a pint of juice that would be a challenge to drink.  I cut the peel off of one today and forced myself to eat it, which wasn't actually eating because there's about 20 seeds in them and no pulp.  It was a real headshaker but oddly it had the effect of making me want more.  I didn't eat any more because I was waiting to see if I died from the first one...

There's bound to be something that they are good for.  Dried slices are good for poo pourri, but I'm not much into the poo pourri scene, and #1 wife prefers her poo pourri purchased from non-foraging sources...

Does anyone have any other uses for them aside from a handy cat chasing projectile?

Alan

----------


## madmax

We used sour oranges along side the river to make boiled river water palatable.  But I don't even know if the monkeys will eat them.

----------


## Rick

Monkeys? You have monkeys?

----------


## madmax

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

On the list! I gotta get more paper.

----------


## LowKey

Maybe you can do the same things with them as Kumquat oranges?

----------


## crashdive123

Yep, we got monkeys.  When they were first introduced the public was told that they can't get off the island because they can't swim.  They were wrong.  Jurassic Park anybody?

----------


## Rick

What the crap? Obviously, dinosaurs are a bit lax in their policing of swimming monkeys. I had much higher expectations of dinosaurs than that. That is just wrong I don't care how you score it. Oh, yeah. For sure on the list. Dang.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

From what I've seen and heard, monkeys don't seem to have a discriminating palate.  So, I suppose the sour oranges are destined to remain in ornamental status.

As far as having monkeys jumping out of trees during my fishing trips..... Well, perhaps a big monkey hunt would be in order before the problem got bigger.

Alan

----------


## madmax

I have fantasized on camps on the Oklawaha river,  looking at the monkeys across the river, driving Max nuts (He's even tried to swim over to get at them),  sitting with a scoped .22 and a box full of shorts.

----------


## LowKey

Did the monkeys kill off the alligators? Watching that vid, just waiting for something to go "CHOMP!"

----------


## madmax

Water's pretty clear.  They have had about 90 years to adapt.  I think they send a "probe" into the water to see if it's safe.  Then it's a monkey stampede.  They do the same thing when trying raid your camp for food.

There's no way to get rid of them.  There's a lot of troupes.  And like the snake round-ups in the Glades.  It's just pissing in the wind.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Y'all could spread he word that they are good in gumbo and the coonasses will have them wiped out in a year or two...

Or invent a new dish called "Blackened Monkey Butt"  ...... Well, maybe not that....

Alan

----------


## Rick

Only Max would try that last one. Just sayin'...

----------


## madmax

I resemble that remark.

----------


## myrtle.rankind

> It's an invasive specie from Asia but they do grow wild...  I've got one growing in my new yard and it has a few hundred plum sized oranges on it.  They have lots of seeds and are kinda bitter.  There are recipes for making marmalade and you don't have to add  pectin because the seeds is mine topic for an essay https://www.wowessays.com/ and peels have lots of it in them. But, like other jellies it's half sugar.  
> 
> I guess I could juice them but the 300 or so fruits would likely make about a pint of juice that would be a challenge to drink.  I cut the peel off of one today and forced myself to eat it, which wasn't actually eating because there's about 20 seeds in them and no pulp.  It was a real headshaker but oddly it had the effect of making me want more.  I didn't eat any more because I was waiting to see if I died from the first one...
> 
> There's bound to be something that they are good for.  Dried slices are good for poo pourri, but I'm not much into the poo pourri scene, and #1 wife prefers her poo pourri purchased from non-foraging sources...
> 
> Does anyone have any other uses for them aside from a handy cat chasing projectile?
> 
> Alan


I have. Feel free to contact me via email or PM.
Thanks

----------


## Rick

Why not just post it for the benefit of everyone?

----------

